# Regional BioDiesel Availability



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Help another soothead out in your area and post up where you've found BioDiesel in your area.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

San Diego, California:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2166297
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

REC in Providence RI.
Burke Oil in Chelsea, MA
Loud Fuel in Falmouth, MA


_Modified by dieseldorf at 1:30 PM 9-5-2005_


----------



## link1235jeffvw (Sep 28, 2004)

it in arlington va now


----------



## TexasVWdriver (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: (link1235jeffvw)*

This list has most BD stations in the US:
http://www.biodiesel.org/buyin....shtm
My nearest source AFAIK is in the Dallas / Ft. Worth Texas area. 
http://www.DFWbiodiesel.com


----------



## Jeraass (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (TexasVWdriver)*

Hmmm, closest one by me is 48 miles away in Somerville, and it's been like that for the past two years or so. I'll be doing some more waiting for it to spread to my area.


----------



## tdigti (Jun 21, 2002)

interstate 81 exit 217 at liberty gas station. right now biodiesel is $2.99 per gallon. across the street another gas station is selling dino-diesel for $2.75 per gallon. so I went with traditional diesel.


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (tdigti)*

Willie Fuel Locations...Currently in Ca, Tx and SC....
http://www.wnbiodiesel.com/locations.html


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (StockTDI)*

green car company in Kirkland, Wa.. 
http://www.greencarco.com/


----------



## jackilus (Jan 16, 2005)

Google Maps BD Locator:
http://www.brevardbiodiesel.org/map/bd.html


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (jackilus)*

B99 in Fife, WA near the Flying J truckstop
An APP cardlock pump in the Goodyear Tire lot...
It was $3.19/gal on Sept. 9th.


----------



## Lief (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

BioDiesel in a PD? ok or not?


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (Lief)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lief* »_BioDiesel in a PD? ok or not?

This really is going off topic, but I'll briefly say: There are people who've done it successfully for thousands of miles.
If the fuel is good quality, I'm quite certain it's ok to run in a PD. There are issues with water and other impurities in improperly made BD, fouling up the high pressure unit injectors, moreso than with regular distributor pump diesels. I believe VW has issued a warning against BD even in Euro PD units, but I'm not sure on this. I'll let someone else chime in, but let's keep this on topic. Youre really better off resolving that question in another thread.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (RogueTDI)*

Us DC area residents need to bring a B100 station to the area. Has anyone ever talked to the Pentagon people about doing so?


----------



## bmt_toronto (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (veedub11)*

Canada: 
Ontario and Ottawa regions:
http://www.aboutbiodiesel.com
Click _Buying BioDiesel_
Also a good site for BD info


----------



## DesuL (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (bmt_toronto)*

Seattle Areas:
*NEW* Seaport petrolium in south seattle, Off of 509 near the drawbridge over the duwamish. behind the building near the Shell bigrig pumps
B-99 $3.16 a gallon 24hrs with CC. 
Lauralhurts oil *BEST PRICE IN SEATTLE* B99 $3.109 a gallon 24hr with CC
NW Rip OFF** The Grange in issaquah. Same B-99 at a big feed store (so not that they rely on gas sales as only income $3.20 a gallon 
stay tuned, Seaport claims to be putting in 11 new locations soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (NwRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NwRocco* »_Seattle Areas:
*NEW* Seaport petrolium in south seattle, Off of 509 near the drawbridge over the duwamish. behind the building near the Shell bigrig pumps
B-99 $3.16 a gallon 24hrs with CC. 
Lauralhurts oil *BEST PRICE IN SEATTLE* B99 $3.109 a gallon 24hr with CC
NW Rip OFF** The Grange in issaquah. Same B-99 at a big feed store (so not that they rely on gas sales as only income $3.20 a gallon 
stay tuned, Seaport claims to be putting in 11 new locations soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


damn your lucky! I took a trip on 95 this weekend and called Taylor Oil, which has a B100 station on 95, and they were selling B100 for $3.96. Bull****!


_Modified by veedub11 at 12:05 PM 10-11-2005_


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (veedub11)*

Yep, that's fantastic pricing. I pay 3.249 for B20.


----------



## courierboy (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

Omaha, NE.....Gretna, NE....Underwood, IA.....Council Bluffs, IA. are the places I noticed Bio Diesel.
Brian
Omaha,NE
02 Jetta 410K


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (courierboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *courierboy* »_
02 Jetta 410K


for real!!!


----------



## VdubbGolf (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (veedub11)*

Hell If I had a TDI I would only pay .70/ gal for it and heres the reason why
http://www.freedomfuelamerica.com/index.asp


----------



## TexasVWdriver (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (VdubbGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubbGolf* »_Hell If I had a TDI I would only pay .70/ gal for it and heres the reason why
http://www.freedomfuelamerica.com/index.asp









Save yourself about $2500 and go to http://www.b100supply.com . Same results with a much smaller investment.


----------



## dmichael (Nov 2, 2005)

In MPLS there is a co-op. They will even deliver upto 40 gal by bike.
http://www.tcbiodiesel.com


----------



## Soviet B3 (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: (dmichael)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmichael* »_In MPLS there is a co-op. They will even deliver upto 40 gal by bike.
http://www.tcbiodiesel.com


Thats ******* dope. I've been looking for a B100 place around here for days now. I think the thing to do for me was get a 50 gal drum and fill'er up. I live down in mankato, MN. so thats the best thing for me to do. That and support the co-op. Good stuff


----------



## Sporteeee (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

In Portland there's a few....I'm a bit partial to either the b20 at Jubitz or the b99 in Linton at the shell station......
BTW- we pay $3.20/gal and dino-diesel (I like that) is as low as $2.75.....More for political reasons, and to be the smug hippie that I am...


----------



## resinguy (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

B20 retail pump in Cleveland, OH:
Rapid Stop Fuel Station and Convenience Mart at the 
Corner of E. 55th St. and Payne Ave
This location is convenient to I-90 if you are passing through town.


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

http://biodieselpumps.wikispaces.com/


----------



## AnthraciteAshley (Nov 23, 2005)

If only I lived someplace better than Miami! The nearest biodiesel is an hour and a half away, and I'm paying more than $3/gal right now. I may be constructing myself something soon.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (AnthraciteAshley)*

B20 and B99 at Arizona Petroleum in Tucson, AZ


----------



## PyroSax (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (tdigti)*

Buy BioDiesel. Liberal, I'm sure - but it's a good thing "Liberals" like Einstein exist. Together, we make good changes (even if it's bad for corporate. Spend the difference, I plead with you, and support BioDiesel.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (PyroSax)*

http://www.cascadiabiofuels.com/locations.htm
BC (British Columbia), Canada
Regular dino, B5, B10, and B20 all in a retail pump.
Opened January 26 2006.
Autogas Propane _10128 Nordel Court in Delta B.C., just south of the Alex Fraser Bridge and off of Nordel Way_
So far B20 is consistently 2 cents cheaper than regular diesel (per litre), and B10 1 cent less. B5 0.5 cent less.


_Modified by Malone at 7:50 AM 2-9-2006_


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

Citgo, Paint Street Chillicothe. Well lit, clean, friendly people. Also sold right next to racing Fuel - must be telling us something!
UPDATE: No longer selling bio - soy is too expensive to process, and all the schools have the contracts locked up. The only place even remotely near is Circleville Ohio with the Circleville Oil Depot on mound Street by the railroad tracks. Price is good as of 6/9/08: $4.35 versus $4.79 everywhere else.


_Modified by jbrone at 4:24 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (jbrone)*

wow northern illinois has tons of places yet if you live in the third biggest city you have to drive atleast a half an hour to get it


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (Juiced6)*

http://159.54.227.3/apps/pbcs....EWS04
Soon to be everywhere..


----------



## Dobolina (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: (Godlike)*

Phoenix, Oregon (Rogue Valley)


----------



## biodizzle (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (tdigti) bio is bad?*

Diesel in Seattle: $3.02 - $3.07 per gallon as of 4/14.
Biodiesel in Seattle: $3.06 per gallon as of 4/14.
Would you go bio if it was cheaper, or would the idea of being green turn you off too much?


----------



## RyanDice (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: (tdigti) bio is bad? (biodizzle)*

B5 now available at Keystone Service Center, Camp Hill, PA for $2.85/gallon as of 4/15/06.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (RyanDice)*

B20 in San Diego running same cost as regular (at the same station anyway - saw reg for about 15c less elsewhere).








EDIT: $3.05/USgal



_Modified by RogueTDI at 8:22 AM 4-21-2006_


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (RogueTDI)*

$3.29/gallon the other day at the Green Car Co.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_http://www.cascadiabiofuels.com/locations.htm
BC (British Columbia), Canada
Regular dino, B5, B10, and B20 all in a retail pump.
Opened January 26 2006.
Autogas Propane _10128 Nordel Court in Delta B.C., just south of the Alex Fraser Bridge and off of Nordel Way_
So far B20 is consistently 2 cents cheaper than regular diesel (per litre), and B10 1 cent less. B5 0.5 cent less.

I heard yesterday that they will be offering B50, which could be 5 cents less than regular (per litre).








More information and pictures of the station can be seen here:
http://vwdiesel.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=2943


----------



## M.Diesel (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (RyanDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanDice* »_B5 now available at Keystone Service Center, Camp Hill, PA for $2.85/gallon as of 4/15/06. 

Hey Ryan. Long time no type







Where in Camp Hill is the Keystone Service Center?


----------



## BBspeedmachine (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

Heres a station ( i think 76) in Ballard, here in Washington State.


----------



## oguzooz (Jun 28, 2005)

i'd use biodiesel even if it was 7cents more. 
it burns cleaner. my car smokes NO WHERE near as much with B5 as it does with D2


----------



## oguzooz (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (M.Diesel)*

Keystone Oil is at the intersection of Slatehill and Gettysburg. right down the street from Pizza Grille (right by trinity highschool)


----------



## odwyerpw (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: (oguzooz)*

We just got Bio Diesel neaby in Troy New York. Big write-up in the Albay Times Union and Troy Record, Gov Pataki was there pumping up a Jetta TDI (which you can't buy in NY...haven't been for years.). The station is owned by John Ray and Sons.
It's an 80/20 Mix, B20.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (odwyerpw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *odwyerpw* »_We just got Bio Diesel neaby in Troy New York. Big write-up in the Albay Times Union and Troy Record, Gov Pataki was there pumping up a Jetta TDI (which you can't buy in NY...haven't been for years.). The station is owned by John Ray and Sons.
It's an 80/20 Mix, B20.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lbonser (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

In the Phoenix area, the only place I know if is:
Western States Petroleum
450 South 15th Avenue
Phoenix AZ 85007
+1-602-252-4011


----------



## prettygoodgolf (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (lbonser)*

Denver drivers should know about Blue Sun Biodiesel, available in Commerce City, Boulder, Ft. Collins and Colorado Springs, among other places. Their B100 has been steady at $3.10 per for a while. It's a luxury, sure, to burn a fuel that you can be proud of, but for me it's worth it.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (prettygoodgolf)*

anyone know a spot in southern wisconsin or northern illinois?


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (Juiced6)*

i guess Ft laudy is the closest.. way down in broward county.. any floridians know of any places perhaps in pb county.. i know the refinery is down in bro county..


----------



## nathandh (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

B100 offered in 6 places around the Triangle, NC (Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill):
Piedmont Biofuels
Just finished a new million-gallon facility to be come the first commercial producer in the state. Also a coop you can join to learn to make it.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (nathandh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nathandh* »_B100 offered in 6 places around the Triangle, NC (Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill):
Piedmont Biofuels
Just finished a new million-gallon facility to be come the first commercial producer in the state. Also a coop you can join to learn to make it.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (veedub11)*

im looking for biodiesel in northern illinois/southern wisconsin - anyone know who sells it around here?
im willing to travel


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (Juiced6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juiced6* »_im looking for biodiesel in northern illinois/southern wisconsin - anyone know who sells it around here?
im willing to travel

Damn your lucky!
http://www.biodiesel.org/buyin...ites/


----------



## Savage223 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (veedub11)*

*LANCASTER COUNTY, PA *
Available in the Litiz / Manheim area of Lancaster County, from Worley Obetz.
http://www.worleyobetz.com/ 


_Modified by Savage223 at 3:54 PM 8-15-2006_


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (Savage223)*


_Quote »_http://www.cascadiabiofuels.com/locations.htm
BC (British Columbia), Canada
Regular dino, B5, B10, and B20 all in a retail pump.
Opened January 26 2006.
Autogas Propane 10128 Nordel Court in Delta B.C., just south of the Alex Fraser Bridge and off of Nordel Way
So far B20 is consistently 2 cents cheaper than regular diesel (per litre), and B10 1 cent less. B5 0.5 cent less.

They've now changed to B5, B20, *B40*:


----------



## marcusTDI (Aug 3, 2006)

New to the forum...expecting my new (used) Beetle TDI in a week or two....any stickys or links to the do's and don'ts for biodiesel? I've read a bit here about water in the seperator....and I'm clueless about what to do. I appreciate any help! We have B20 available here in San Diego at RTC fuels...that's where I would most likely be refueling.


_Modified by marcusTDI at 6:38 PM 8-16-2006_


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
Damn your lucky!
http://www.biodiesel.org/buyin...ites/ 

not really my town and surrounding areas consist of almost 400k people - and i have to travel 40 minutes to get biodiesel


----------



## VWJETS (Jul 26, 2005)

B50 is now available at Queen St. E. and Pape Ave... in Toronto.
$1.07/L on Wednesday August 23, 2006.


----------



## VW Scully (Jun 2, 2001)

*Biodiesel in Ontario*

B5 on Hwy. 7 GOCO b/w St. Mary's and Stratford http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
last day was 97c/l
It's where I top up the BioBunny







.


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Biodiesel in Ontario (VW Scully)*

B20 or B100 available from Truck Town Terminals in Milton, Ontario.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Biodiesel in Ontario (VWXTC)*

The grange located in issaquah, wa off 1-90
Exxon station located on electric ave. in bellingham, wa.


----------



## myke_w (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

*Bio-D in Athens Ohio*
The BP Bulk Plant in Athens Ohio on Elliott St. can get Biodiesel in 55 gallon drums, it's "offroad fuel" - no road tax included. You have to call them up a couple days in advance to get it set up... They are only open weekdays
Here's their info
42 Elliott St
Athens, OH
(740) 593-7277


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

*Keystone Super Service
4195 Old Gettsyburg Road
Camp Hill, PA 17011 
George Wonders - Owner 
717-737-6520 B20
Click anywhere on the map below to find biodiesel retail locations in the United States* 
Follow link:
http://www.biodiesel.org/buyin...ites/


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (papaTDI)*

Hampton Roads got their first Biodiesel pump: PAPCO Oil Company's station is located at 4920 Southern Boulevard in Virginia Beach
http://www.wtkr.com/Global/story.asp?S=5396734
http://www.wvec.com/news/vabea....html
First public biodiesel station to open in Va. Beach
06:26 PM EDT on Tuesday, September 12, 2006
By Dottie Wikan, WVEC.com

For people whose vehicles use diesel, they now have a choice of fuels. 
The region's first retail, public biodiesel pump will open Wednesday at 10:00 a.m. at PAPCO Oil Company’s station at 4920 Southern Boulevard. 
It will sell B20, a mixture of 20 percent biodiesel and 80 percent diesel, for $2.69 per gallon, the same as regular petroleum diesel, Chelsea Jenkins with Hampton Roads Clean Cities Coalition told WVEC.com. 
Biodiesel, a cleaner burning fuel, can be made from domestic renewable resources such as vegetable oil, animal fats, or recycled cooking oils or greases. 
"Any diesel vehicle can use biodiesel with little or no modifications. Older vehicles may need to replace rubber parts in the fueling system since biodiesel is a great solvent. However, many vehicles don't require any changes. As long as the user starts at a lower blend, and steps up to 100% biodiesel if desired, there shouldn't be any problem," Jenkins added. 
The fuel can be burned in its pure form (B100) or blended with petroleum diesel at any level. 
To coincide with the opening, the company announced that a third of Va. Beach’s 600 school buses will now run on biodiesel. 

Also Online

About biodiesel 
It joins six public school systems in the state already using biodiesel, including divisions in Gloucester County, Williamsburg-James City County and the City of Portsmouth. 
According to officials, biodiesel significantly reduces emissions such as carbon monoxide, unburned hydrocarbons and particulate matter. It is nontoxic, biodegradable and essentially free of sulfur and aromatics.



_Modified by G60ING at 10:10 PM 9-19-2006_


----------



## sbwharton (Oct 23, 2002)

B20 available on Hwy. 75 in Anna, TX at the Love's truck stop. $2.49 last I checked.


_Modified by sbwharton at 11:48 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## redline_r (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (sbwharton)*

Shell station in Taylorsville, MD (about 40 mins. from both Baltimore and Wash. DC) 
$3.40/gal as of last week. They carried 100% bio all summer, but don't know if it's blended yet or not. 
-r-


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (redline_r)*

http://seattletimes.nwsource.c....html
for local Wa state folks..


----------



## drucatti (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (RogueTDI)*

I bought 25 gallons bulk of 99 to mix from Taylor Oil. It's expensive but it's dank stuff. High percentage bio makes your engine uberquiet. Better fuel/compression ratio. No mo knockin' from unda da hood.


----------



## lagmywagon (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (drucatti)*

im looking for biodiesel in NY... looks bleak. im halfway between NYC and albany.


----------



## GodOSoot (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (oguzooz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oguzooz* »_Keystone Oil is at the intersection of Slatehill and Gettysburg. right down the street from Pizza Grille (right by trinity highschool)

Is there like some conspiracy preventing to from getting into the LV area?
I mean with 3 fairly big cities in the area with a lot of trucks running through all the way from a light to heavy construction & semis. You think with all the diesel usage it be a gold mine.
Every pump is like an hour away from me and I would to use it but I'm not driving that far. IT IS MADNESS!


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (GodOSoot)*

Eugene, OR Sequential Biofuels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blonde Guy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Santa Cruz, CA*

Pacific Biofuel distributes B100 to two stations in our small beach town, and also sells direct in 55 and 250 gal containers. Fuel meets ASTM Specification D6751-02.
U.S.A Fueling Station at the corner of Seventh Avenue and Soquel says that their B100 is actually B99. (station changed hands -- no more biodiesel)
The former Union 76 station at Ocean Street and Soquel Avenue has been tentatively renamed EcoDepot, and will also offer electric bike sales and organic produce. They will sell only BioDiesel, no gasoline or conventional diesel.
Mountain Feed and Farm Supply in Ben Lomond claims to be the world's only solar-powered biodiesel filling station.
Energy Alternative Solutions is the main importer of biodiesel to Santa Cruz County. They are building a huge plant in Watsonville to product B100 from waste cooking oil (yellow oil). The capacity of the new plant is millions of gallons per year.
As of summer 2006, EAS was importing 27,000 gals/month of B100 from Texas.
Two of the county's school systems are running pilot programs for their oldest buses to run biodiesel. The local distributer for Budwieser is now using biodiesel in their fleets.
There is now a few dozen acres mustard seed farm in the county supplying mustard seed oil to the local biodiesel refinery for conversion to fuel for sale at the station on Ocean St. I always thought the french fry smell needed seasoning...


_Modified by Blonde Guy at 8:13 AM 2-9-2008_


----------



## tdizzle (Jul 30, 2006)

In Franklin, TN (outside of Nashville), I found a station with 80/20 Biodiesel. I was afraid to try it, especially since the savings was only 5 cents.


----------



## deejaaa (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (jackilus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackilus* »_Google Maps BD Locator:
http://www.brevardbiodiesel.org/map/bd.html

this link is not a good one. it might say it carries bd but i checked all 3 in my area and none carried it. i was disappointed.


----------



## NickW (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: (deejaaa)*

*Safeway *supermarkets are switching to B20 around seattle. I've fueled at West Seattle and Kenmore. About $3.00/gal with card. Can't get more mainstream than that.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

All the diesel fuel in Northern Illinois is B11.
I've checked with BP/Shell Mobil/Road Ranger and all that they have is B11. Now I have to buy my fuel in Wisconsin, as I will only want to use D2. In my 2005 PD TDI.


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (tagsvags)*

closest joint is ft laudy... 954.. i'm up in north 561... oh well.. i'll keep waiting.. or when i'm down in 954 i'll check them out...


----------



## Biod RC (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*

Berlin Maryland.
Cropper Oil Rt.50 six miles west of Ocean City.
Open to the public Monday-Friday, 7:30 am - 5 pm. 
Card lock 24/7
B20, B50, B99 pumps.


----------



## workinit420 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

WhitRiverJunction VT also Enfeild NH


----------



## dw4d2981 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (workinit420)*

Midnight Oil, two locations in Chatanooga, TN.


----------



## nate dogg (Feb 26, 2003)

Sol Atlantic is located in central Miami-Dade County (City of Hialeah). 
Great group of people.


----------



## VWDieselGuy (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (nate dogg)*

any bd in Montreal area? I would run it if I could....


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (VWDieselGuy)*

Going to be in Pitt. this weekend. Anyone know how much B100 is at Baum? Thanks.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (veedub11)*

here in kansas we have biodiesel. it is better in 2007 and all diesel so some filling stations say


----------



## ivesy (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

Newmarket NH - Citgo Station has B10 only, priced same as regular diesel.


----------



## Biod RC (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: (Biod RC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biod RC* »_Berlin Maryland.
Cropper Oil Rt.50 six miles west of Ocean City.
Open to the public Monday-Friday, 7:30 am - 5 pm. 
Card lock 24/7
B20, B50, B99 pumps. 

Just to add...
Now B10, B20, B50, B99
And now accepts any credit card 24/7


----------



## justin_6649 (Aug 19, 2007)

QUEBEC, CANADA
BIO DIESEL : BOULEVARD GOUIN WEST/OUEST IN PIERREFOND, I BELIEVE THE ADDRESS IS 1287, ITS A SMALL OIL COMPNAY THT SELLS IT IN THE BACK


----------



## lemonjuice (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

does anyone here now of any pumps in the chicago land area??


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (lemonjuice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lemonjuice* »_does anyone here now of any pumps in the chicago land area??

i havent seen many - its sad since we are surrounded by corn
i know there is a struggle in rockford to build an ethanol plant








i know in rockford and schaumburg areas there are no biodiesel spots
however heading west into the quad cities there are a few truck stops with various blends the highest being B20 though


----------



## megavolt007 (Feb 14, 2008)

Calgary, Alberta
Community Heath Foods sells 20L Jerry cans of B100.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re:*

hialeeeeeah baby


----------



## pyeman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

Is BioDiesel available in Canada yet and if so....where?


----------



## Colin519 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (pyeman)*

I found this cool site, it has over 1500 Bio fuel station across the USA
http://www.nearbio.com/


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

I ended up taking a small road trip to find some b20 today, at Dennis K Burke Inc 410 Beacham Street Chelsea, MA 02150. B20, for $4.36, Premium DinoDiesel for $4.38I was also playing around on mapquest and you can select the gas button to get gas prices in different areas. They also do biodiesel and E85.


----------



## keaton (Nov 9, 2006)

anyone here making biodiesel or following the algae biodiesel?
they want to make a algae biodiesel farm like 50 miles away from my house


----------



## godspeed01 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (DesuL)*

in Toronto area, Canada
, Mississauga, Milton area,
Truck Town Terminals,
401 and James Snow Parkway.


----------



## Nighttrain005 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

Why in the Hell would you want to use Bio-Diesel when it is over $5.00 a gal and is worse for the Envirement then Reg Diesel , think about that


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (Nighttrain005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nighttrain005* »_Why in the Hell would you want to use Bio-Diesel when it is over $5.00 a gal and is worse for the Envirement then Reg Diesel , think about that









Wrong. Now as far as food prices and the cultivation of the materials... You must remember, that unlike E85, Biodiesel can be made from recycled materials. Thank you, come again.










_Modified by veedub11 at 11:12 AM 6-3-2008_


----------



## ordonez1970 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

http://www.biodiesel.org/buyin....shtm

_Modified by ordonez1970 at 2:23 PM 6-10-2008_


_Modified by ordonez1970 at 3:22 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## bdsmokeeater (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (veedub11)*

Biodiesel's only drawback is more NOX emissions. Everything else is lowered considerably......
Algae and Jatropha are 2 alternatives to the food vs. fuel debate. Jatropha can be grown on arid land, negating the use of fertile soils used for food. And over time, Jatropha can fill that land with nutrients as well.
Algae can be cultivated in many places, but I'm told it is still in it's infancy regarding oil conversion. If I am incorrect, share the wealth.


----------



## tim28 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

canada ontario


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

Asheville, NC Several stations are carrying Bio-diesel.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Biodiesel in Ontario (Drehkraft)*

hey. is b100 ok to use in 1.6L diesel 82 caddy? It has the vegie oil conversion on it too. should I put the B100 in the vegie tank or I can put it in normal OEM diesel tank? and how much is it in Milton?
Any bio pumps in or around Oshawa?
Hasan.


----------



## 411679 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Tucson, AZ*

In Tucson, AZ:
_KubotaPowered_ mentioned *Arizona Petroleum* at 1015 South Cherry. They have B5, B20 and B99.
It seems Roadrunner has stopped supplying the *Go Go Mart* at Broadway & Plumer. Shame -- that was good stuff.
There's a new one though: at a *Shell* station, of all places: 1701 N. Alvernon Way. B99.
There's also a B99 station at the *Catalina Mart* at 12030 N. Dove Mountain Blvd. in Marana.
Haven't tried either of these last two.
There are also a couple of WVO cooperatives in the area. A friend operates one, but they're running at full capacity.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re:western california*

awesome, diesel prices are going down a few cents in some areas here.
wonder how long this trend will continue?


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

There is a pump in Atlanta operated by the Southern Alliance for Clean Energy (www.cleanenergy.org)
They are B100!!
Locations
Come visit the only biodiesel pump in Atlanta!
Refuel Biodiesel
24/7 Retail Biodiesel Kiosk #01
250 Arizona Street
Atlanta, GA 30307
Current hours of operation:
24 Hours a day / 7 days a week - Self-Service
Fuel type: B100 - ASTM spec.
Methods of payment accepted:
VISA, Mastercard, American Express, and Discover Card
The unit will run debit cards that bear a VISA or Mastercard logo as credit.

We are working on getting one in Central florida next...
Anyone operate or manage a restaurant and want grease collection?


----------



## VeeDoobee (Dec 4, 2001)

*B100*

Keystone BioFuels 485 St Johns Church Road, Shiremanstown, PA 17011 B-100 only, $4.575/gal on road $3.95/gal home heating







(containers only) M-F 7:30am-3:00pm


----------



## bebopp (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

Thank you for this excellent post! I am looking at the 2009 TDI Jetta.!


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (bebopp)*

If anyone runs a TomTom you can download a nationwide map of BioDiesel stations... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## decjetta (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

state road off of I-480 in old Brooklin, ohio. Franks sunoco


----------



## rayrobinson6776 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (decjetta)*

Im sure someone has already said this but I get my B100 from Piedmont Biofuels here in central NC. 
Cheers!


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (resinguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *resinguy* »_B20 retail pump in Cleveland, OH:
Rapid Stop Fuel Station and Convenience Mart at the 
Corner of E. 55th St. and Payne Ave
This location is convenient to I-90 if you are passing through town.

I was there yesterday (October 8, 2008) and while they sell diesel, they don't carry BioDiesel. It's also in a really sketchy area.
I'm visiting Columbus, OH now; where can I get B20 here?


----------



## projectpurity (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (VW Fox)*

The Other Hand Biofuels co-op in York, PA.
Not pay by pump, but pay by subscription. Prices are usually negotiable.
NOT ASTM CERTIFIED BIODIESEL.
email [email protected]


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (VW Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Fox* »_I'm visiting Columbus, OH now; where can I get B20 here?

Found an automated station north of Columbus, OH that sells Diesel and B20 BioDiesel. I was told by a bus driver filling up that pump #10 is the one with B20 and my receipt confirmed it. There was also a pump for 100-something octane gasoline, but I didn't investigate or commit the octane rating to memory.
The Fuel Depot
2 McWherter Drive
Delaware, OH 43015


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (VW Fox)*

Saw a Bio-D pump at the Exxon across the street from the Flying J in Virginia at Exit 104 on 95. (Btwn Fredreicksburg and Richmond)


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Where is the Toronto Truck Terminals in Milton, Ontario. I went up and down on James snow parkway but didn't see it. do I go East or West off the 401 on James snow parkway and how far.
Hasan.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

New Shell station in Sumner, WA, just off highway 167 has B100 at several pumps... It looked like B100 anyway, it was only labeled "BIODIESEL". $5.99 a gallon.


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_Where is the Toronto Truck Terminals in Milton, Ontario. I went up and down on James snow parkway but didn't see it. do I go East or West off the 401 on James snow parkway and how far.
Hasan.

Truck Town Terminals or enter "Truck Town Terminals" into Google Maps. It's very close to the 401's James Snow Parkway exit. Go north from the 401, James Snow Parkway will end at a T-intersection with Steeles, make a right, the right lane will end, turn into the first driveway on the right. Drive straight along the building then left, B20 is in the leftmost pump. Call from the phone on the island or walk inside and ask for the pump to be turned on. It's discounted if you pay cash vs. credit card.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (VW Fox)*

B20 @ $2.89/gallon
corner of Middlefield Rd. and Whisman Rd. in Mountain View, Ca


----------



## rs_hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

Alternative fuel stations galore can be found at...
http://www.afdc.energy.gov/afd...n.php
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roball4725198 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

Hi, I own two stations in chicago area 3738 S. Cicero (US Rt 50), Stickney, Il and 4300 S. Union Ave, Chicago. They each have winterized Bio-Diesel B-11 which is 11% Bio. It should be noted that almost all truck stops and gas stations in Illinois have only B-11. This is due to a sales tax break which is generally passed on to consumers. Diesel users in the Northern climates or drivers passing through areas with temperatures reaching + 10 degrees F. or less should ensure that the fuel has additives to take the CFPP (Cold Filter Plug Point for a 10 Micron filter) to -15 degree F or more. Most big operators like truck stops will purchase their fuel with additives in the delivery but also sell several over the counter products. It is also wise to occasionally use additives which absorb water (condensation forms in diesel on-board tanks mush quicker that gasoline due to the presence of gas vapors). Gas stations which do not sell much diesel may not have these products. I have a question is what problems will be faced from using B-11 as opposed to the B-5 recommended in the manual????? Thanks, Bob


----------



## dillenger1 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (roball4725198)*

theres bio at western reserve in middlefield ,oh at rt 608 and 87.


----------



## Sundie (Dec 15, 2004)

Just FYI, i was at Milton Truck Town Terminals Jan 15th, and apparently they are not selling BD anymore. Pump 1 (the BD pump) is turned off, with a $0.00 price on the pump, and there's a sign on the cashier door (which annoyed me - why not put it on the pump so i don't have to act like an idiot waving at you from the pump?) that basically says:
"as of Jan 1st, 2009, TTT will no longer be selling BioDiesel due to cost and lack of availability"
Sad.


----------



## Diesel-Dubber (Mar 12, 2008)

*bay area close to 101 and 237 rotten robbie*

YES finally i don't have togo way the hell out of my way to get bio. and its B20 which is the stuff i have been wanting to use i would like a bigger bio percentage like b50 but this is cool beans for me and the car loves it>


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

Memphis, BP on Riverside Drive and Georgia. Says up to B20. Does not have BQ9000 certification or the ULSD sticker yet.


----------



## anjaloveshervw (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (mexglx)*

Greaseworks in Corvallis, OR!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SI05 (Jun 28, 2008)

My Backyard Barn. The old man makes it himself


----------



## ravenflight (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability ([email protected])*

Southern California
B99 Manning Fuel in Sun Valley just north of the Burbank Airport right off the 5 Fwy. Pump 17 right by the door. Open an account if you want to fill up after 5pm. Bio & reg diesel pumps are side by side if you want to make your own blend.
http://www.manningfuel.com/directions.html
Just filled my first tank with B99. 2.98/gal compared to 2.48 for regular Number 2 Diesel (their price)
Not giving my money to some sheikhdom in the middle east = Priceless!


----------



## anjaloveshervw (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (ravenflight)*

Rhode Island : I get my bio here : http://thmalloyandsonsfuel.reachlocal.com in cumberland. They are a distributor of newport biodiesel.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (anjaloveshervw)*

my friends just got the final go ahead by the county to put in their pump and start it going. rogue bio fuels. made from recycled local restaurant grease, and pumped back into the area. these kids have been making bio for years now, and are finally at the point where they wanted to be. fuel has been certified by the state. local to the max.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ashland oregon
exit 19 off I-5
take a right off of the exit, go to the light. take a left at the light. about a quarter way up the big hill going into town, look to the right. It's at paradise supply; where you can get stuff to grow giant.......tomatoes.


----------



## brnsgrbr (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

What is an app card lock pump?


----------



## jetajetta (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (RogueTDI)*

Right on brother. Fall of the Republic is Alex's best work yet perhaps.


----------



## Matt "PWN'A" (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Regional BioDiesel Availability (jetajetta)*

Giant Tomatoes? You have to specify what you are saying this being a TDi Forum and not a Tomato one









I dont think ANYONE has post this yet but BioDiesel in Canada. . . . 
is kinda I <3 NY shirts in T.O. (Toronto) or Poutine(L) in Texas. . . 

Therefore vary rare! Someone help me out here is there any in Ontario? or am i gonna have to Make it/ go to WVO?


----------



## Matt "PWN'A" (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: (Sundie)*

So Sundie, they are stopping the sale of Bio in T.o. cause of a lack of need or consumers? I think somethings fishy. . . We have lots of TDi's, a large percentage of TDi owner's are probably Environmental ppl and you cant sell it in Toronto like the only place to find it in pretty much all Canada??? 

I could be wrong but "somethings gone rotten in the country O' Canada" 
Ha i make myselfs laugh sometimes. . .


----------



## Matt "PWN'A" (Oct 31, 2009)

help please???


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Matt "PWN'A")*

I saw a station at Queen/Pape in TO that had bioD advertised. They are associated with http://www.canadacleanfuels.com/


_Modified by burn_your_money at 10:54 AM 1-17-2010_


----------



## bevboyy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (burn_your_money)*

I went by there about 2 months ago, No bio available..


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (bevboyy)*

I was just there less then a month ago and they had bio. I'll try to remember to check again on saturday


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

No more biodiesel in ontario....


----------



## BioRabbit (Aug 12, 2010)

anjaloveshervw said:


> Rhode Island : I get my bio here : http://thmalloyandsonsfuel.reachlocal.com in cumberland. They are a distributor of newport biodiesel.


Ditto, they've got B99, B50 and B20 I think...


----------



## MikeBrown (Nov 19, 2009)

PM me if you live around Allentown PA.


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

Rotten Robbie on Middlefield Rd at Whisman in Mountain View, CA carries B5 Biodiesel. Closest gas station to my house! :thumbup: 


Closest one that isn't Valero at least (prop 23 :thumbdown

Edit: FAIL at search :facepalm:
Edit edit: actually I can confirm that this pump used to be B20 as the previous poster mentioned, but is currently B5.


----------



## MCL_tech (Mar 7, 2011)

anything in richmond or Vancouver BC, Canada???


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

MCL_tech said:


> anything in richmond or Vancouver BC, Canada???


nearbio.com 

oops -- works only in the US, sorry buddy, canada pretty much owns otherwise


----------



## shirtsTDI (Sep 1, 2011)

If you are anywhere around El Paso, TX, I highly recommend Rio Valley Biofuels: http://www.riovalleybiofuels.com/. Good people selling B100. In September, I paid $3.gal, when dino-diesel was $3.80 :thumbup:


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

Just found a place out in Melbourne Fl that will deliver to the central FL area.
Glover Oil
www.gloveroil.com

They just delivered a 55 gal drum of B99 to my house.
Now up to ~B75 in my 81 Caddy, and she is loving it!
Runs quieter and smoother...
Will continue to increase ratio until I am all B99.

Good peeps..
-Brad


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Any reason you are ramping up the amounts? I can see running B10 or B20 just to see how seals and hoses fair, but after that, you should be good to go straight to B100 if you wanted. Really you could throw in B100 from the start.


----------



## naCAnItihS (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.afdc.energy.gov/fuels/biodiesel_locations.html


----------



## AlexNGAvw (Jul 6, 2013)

*Greenville, sc*

any Biodiesel above b20 in greenville, sc or anderson, sc? B20 is widespread now it seems.


----------



## creationsnglass (May 21, 2014)

*Bio diesel in SE tennessee*

Ocoee bio/fuels just do a search and you will find em


----------



## nikdanger (Nov 23, 2014)

*Biodiesel in Lancaster County PA*

Molly's

35 Doe Run Rd. Manheim, PA 17545 717.664.1030

5 A.M - 11 P.M. Mon-Sun

Amerigreen B5 Diesel


----------



## jerryn63 (Oct 20, 2012)

*less energy when burning biodiesel. I get 50mpg with dino juice.*

Has anyone here burned biodiesel in a 2014 2.0L TDI ?


----------



## Treenamz (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a 2003 VW Jetta TDI that needs a 1.9 Diesel engine and a turbo feed replacement...
I'm pretty depressed about it...I live in Houston TX any suggested auto body shops? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

